# W: Harry the Hammer, Chaos Warriors



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey there, 

I'm looking for, in order of priorty

Harry The Hammer
Chaos Warriors
Khorne Lord on Juggernaught
Marauders

I have paypal and lots of 40k bits and bobs to trade


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I got good ole Harry sitting in a box.. he's put together


----------



## FabricatorGeneralMike (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello my friend has a NIB with the shrinkwrap still on it harry the hammer please shoot me a pm if you are interested.


----------

